# Question on Garmin GPS 128



## fishwitch44 (Nov 10, 2002)

i could use a little help if anybody knows..i have the above mentioned unit and lost my owners manual..i am wondering if anybody could tell me "in simple terms" how to enter new waypoint numbers..i have been playing with this thing for 3 days now and cant get it figured out..i get to the screen where you put the numbers in but i cant get it to take them...thanks in advance..bob


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

Here is a link to download a new manual,

http://www.garmin.com/manuals/82.pdf


I have the Garmin 152, don't think it would be the same.


----------



## fishwitch44 (Nov 10, 2002)

thank you very much Rasdale...now all i gotta do is find the right paragraph...lol


----------

